# custom saya!



## JordyM (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi everyone! 

Sorry if this is in the wrong place... Hopefully someone will be able to help me. Do any of you know of any custom saya makers that are based in the uk?
I'm based in the uk myself and don't have the money to get it over to the US and back.

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 6, 2016)

Not sure about U.K., but there are options within the E.U.
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-of-a-place-in-europe-that-makes-custom-sayas


----------



## toddnmd (Jun 6, 2016)

Some people could make a custom saya from an accurate tracing of the knife on paper or card stock. In that case, they'd probably leave just a bit of extra room, so you couldn't expect a friction fit, but it would still be quite close.


----------

